# Unicorn Buck Scored



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

This past weekend my dad had the "Unicorn" buck he killed this past fall scored at the deer and turkey expo, and many people on here were curious as to how the unicorn tine would be scored, so here is what happened. 
The buck ended up netting a total 142 B&C, because B&C does not count that center tine as a deduction from the total score and it scores as non-typical. Now the buck also netted 136 P&Y, due to the fact that the P&Y club does count the center tine as a deduction.
So the buck actually ended up having two different scores, and is now in both record books.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome Fish4Food! That truly is one of a kind buck! :!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Fish4Food, Do you have a picture of the buck? I'd like to see that.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

cool deer................


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks fish, i was trying to get a picture on here, but havent been on the site much since they changed it, and couldnt figure out how to post a blown up picture on here, all i could get were thumbnails


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sweet buck!!! love the center tine!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

wow that is wild!! the center tine jus grew out the middle huh. crazy


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

yea the center tine actually had its own base, making it a three beamed buck, neighbors of ours have trailcam pictures of this buck that will hopefully come our way.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Did you have that buck mounted at Bill Taxiadermist .I saw a mount like that when i picked mine up a few weeks ago.If it was it looked awsome...


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

That's a beautiful buck and a great pic too. 
I always thought that B&C bucks had to score 160 or 170 though.
Is that not correct?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

To qualify as a B and C buck it has to score at least 160 as a typical and 185 as a non-typical. But that doesn't mean he didn't just score it using a B and C scale.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

correct flypilot the buck was scored using the B&C scale, . . . and yes the buck was mounted by Bill at Bill's taxidermy, he does an awesome job on all our deer. Thats cool that you got to see it, thanks for the compliment


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

It may not qualify for b and c but it is a buck I would never dream of passing up. I would have taken the shot on a buck with that "uniqueness" even if it was a lot smaller. But anything that big and that unique is just about as good as you could wish for.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

nice buck looks like he had a decent size body how much did he weigh


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Your very welcome the pics don t do it justice.Yes he does do very good work on his mounts.


----------

